# Ansible, Vagrant, Docker  - ähm  ... hääää, wie jetzt??



## rethus (13. Februar 2015)

Ich beschäftige mich momentan damit eine Entwicklungsumgebung aufzubauen, die auch leicht im Team (Plattformunabhängig) genutzt werden kann.
Es geht um Webentwicklung, wobei die üblichen Verdächtigen vertreten sein sollen:

LAMP
GIT
Jenkins / Phing
Nun habe ich mich kreuz und quer durch diese (und andere Themen) gelesen und habe mir momentan folgende Konstellation zurechtgelegt:


Vagrant soll die Plattformunabhängigkeit gewährleisten, so das Linux / MacOS / Windows - Entwickler alle auf einem identisch konfigurierten System arbeiten.
Docker soll dann in dem VM-Image laufen um in Containern die einzelnen Applikationen (LAMP, WebpageSourecen) bereit zu stellen.
Über Ansible soll die ganze "Vagrant/Docker"-Geschichte standardisiert und automatisiert werden.
Jenkins soll nicht mit in einem Webpackage (Vagrant & Docker) drin hängen, sondern ein koplett eigenständiges Package sein, das auf dem Host "neben" dem Webpackage ausgeführt wird.
Phing sollte dann sinnvoller Weise zwischen diesen Systemen, aber auch vom Jenkins-Image zu live-servern agieren können.

Nun weiß ich nicht ob diese Konstellation sinnvoll ist, bzw. habe ich noch ein paar Fragen dazu und hoffe auf deine Erfahrungswerte:

Ist es besser, in Vagrant nur ein minimales Linux zu installieren (wie TinyCoreLinux) und über Docker den Debian-Container? Oder besser andersrum: Debian in Vargant, und in Docker lediglich LAMP, etc.?

Die Webseiten-Sourcen sollen so liegen, dass ich mit "eclipse" darauf zugreifen kann (das sollten dann vagrant-shares oder docker-volume sein??!)
Wie die Config von Vagrant im Zusammenspiel mit Docker und Ansible sein wird, seh ich momentan noch nicht genau. Wenn du da Tipps hast, immer her damit


----------



## Mohag (22. Oktober 2015)

Also,

mit diesem Thema haben wir uns auch bereits stark beschäftigt. Das Resultat ist eine Installation über Vagrant, dabei wird eine eigens erstellte Vagrant Maschine geladen und über VM-Ware initialisiert.
Der Vorteil, Sie ist immer gleich und mit ein wenig Konfiguration installiert diese sich von ganz allein.

Mit ein wenig Einarbeitung und Shellscripts kann selbst die DB mit ins Repository (wenn denn Git oder SVN zum Einsatz kommt) übertragen werden.

Das ist jedoch ein etwas umfangreicher Weg von null auf 100. Zumindest beim erstellen.

Grüße, Marcel.


----------

